# Is it really slow this week?



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

I'm in UCA4 Irvine and usually I can get restaurant blocks very easy. The warehouse blocks are always gone fast but the restaurant blocks have been quite easy to get since people don't like them. At times, we'd even get increased rate blocks for restaurant. But this week, every single block that appears has been snatched up immediately. Even when they put up 3 or more blocks at a time, they would all get grabbed right away. Are you guys experiencing the same thing in your area?

I hope its just a slow week and things will go back to normal again. I've heard rumors a lot of the flex drivers from a nearby warehouse transferred over. I think Amazon caps the number of drivers at a warehouse when it reaches a quota? I hope they won't be like Uber and Lyft and keep hiring new drivers all the time. That would ruin this gig eventually.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

The bots are taking over.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Blame it on the bots.


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

I work at UCA4. I have been here since before flex started. Theres new drivers every week. But getting blocks is way easier than before. I am still able to 40 hr a week.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

iyengar said:


> I work at UCA4. I have been here since before flex started. Theres new drivers every week. But getting blocks is way easier than before. I am still able to 40 hr a week.


I can do 40 hrs a week. Its just that I had to swipe a lot more this week.


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

uberer2016 said:


> I can do 40 hrs a week. Its just that I had to swipe a lot more this week.


I noticed the last few weeks it has been slow so they drop less


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

iyengar said:


> I work at UCA4. I have been here since before flex started. Theres new drivers every week. But getting blocks is way easier than before. I am still able to 40 hr a week.


How were you there before flex started and what makes blocks easier to get than before?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Where to get bots? What do they do?


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

Get bots from the Play store. Bots automatically grab blocks for you so you don't have to fish for them.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Basmati said:


> Get bots from the Play store. Bots automatically grab blocks for you so you don't have to fish for them.


whats the best one for android?


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

FREP if unrooted. If rooted than Repetitouch.


----------



## KILLERST (Sep 24, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Where to get bots? What do they do?


 You can order them through Amazon. They would give you 20% discount for being a Flex member.


----------



## WMUber (Mar 22, 2016)

It's the whole spring break, Passover, Easter, Coachella thing. It will be slow until Sunday April 15, 2017...


----------



## FUberX (Feb 1, 2015)

WMUber said:


> It's the whole spring break, Passover, Easter, Coachella thing. It will be slow until Sunday April 15, 2017...


Bingo


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Riverside is crazy busy. Been getting two 4 hour blocks a day for a couple of weeks now. I'm hoping it stays like this. Rumor is our location has picked up.more territory and UPS and USPS are being phased out. Who knows what is true and what isn't though.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

The only truth is that you will likely be seeing drivers from other warehouses invading your turf as Amazon will be sending out reserve offers from other warehouses to drivers starting April 10.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

That is crazy why are they doing that? I don't get reserved blocks for my own warehouse.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)




----------

